# Six young shelter kings now at Andy's Pet Shop in SJ, CA



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Andy's Pet Shop in San Jose, CA provides foster homes and adoption services for rescued animals (only! no breeding, no selling) and they are currently fostering 6 lovely young king pij that wound up at a San Francisco Animal Shelter after being purchased and set free from a live food market. Go visit them! Bring them some safflower seeds or spinach. Help spread the word so they can find their forever homes.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are lovely birds, Elizabeth. Seems Andy's looks after them pretty good, too.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They really are gorgeous birds. Good on Andy's for helping as they do! 

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

i really like that pink one ,sweet lol  makes you wonder if hawks would still attack your birds if they were bright pink  which also brings to mind about wayyyy back when their was a green pigeon on the loose and I always wondered what became of it things that make you go hmmm...


----------

